# Mk3 CD changer pin-out



## youlostme21 (Aug 12, 2008)

Hey guys, i have a stereo out of a 94 Passat that had a CD Changer option. 
My Bentley shows the connector but does not give me a pin-out description for this connector. What I would ultimately like to accomplish is wiring in a USB or Aux Jack into this connector for I-pod compatibility. I'm assuming I will need a converter to make everything 12v, correct? That part I'm going to leave up to the electrical engineer Buddy at work, but the more info the better. 
Is there a plug and play option already available? 
Any info would be great guys, Thanks
Number I in this pic








Picture is alil dark but it's this radio










_Modified by youlostme21 at 6:36 AM 2-8-2010_


----------



## kingslinky (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*

you might run into a 'handshaking' function that the receiver makes with the cd changer unit before any passage of audio or cd commands. I think that HU came with a panasonic cd changer, if you can get your hands on one, ask your EE buddy to record a data dump of pin 5 when both are connected.
possible pin assignments:
1. CD changer (data in)
2. CD changer (data out)
3. CD changer (clock)
4. CD changer, power supply (+), terminal 30
5. CD chnager, control signal
6. CD changer, left and right port, ground (GND)
7. CD changer, left port (CD/L)
8. CD changer, right port (CD/R)
9 and 10 are not used
I don't think there's a way to get straight audio from pins 6,7, and 8 without the authentication - however you have an older HU that was before the monsoon radios.
panasonic cd changer:


----------



## gooseybabby (Jun 8, 2009)

*Re: Mk3 CD changer pin-out (youlostme21)*


_Quote, originally posted by *youlostme21* »_Hey guys, i have a stereo out of a 94 Passat that had a CD Changer option. 
My Bentley shows the connector but does not give me a pin-out description for this connector. What I would ultimately like to accomplish is wiring in a USB or Aux Jack into this connector for I-pod compatibility. I'm assuming I will need a converter to make everything 12v, correct? That part I'm going to leave up to the electrical engineer Buddy at work, but the more info the better. 
Is there a plug and play option already available? 
Any info would be great guys, Thanks
Number I in this pic








Picture is alil dark but it's this radio









_Modified by youlostme21 at 6:36 AM 2-8-2010_

ium really interested i have absolutely no use for a cd changer. let me know how things went


----------



## youlostme21 (Aug 12, 2008)

The Cd changer I got off here was busted (big surprise) and I talked to my buddy about getting it to signal audio so i can jsut tap into the wires, and he jsut looked at me funny and gave me an FM Modulator. Plugs inline with the antenna, so 88.3 is my Ipod. Its crystal clear unlike the transmitter ones. And its alot easier to tuck away then a big ass cd changer haha


----------

